# Liquidlogic Ladies Lounge Update



## nitrosister (May 18, 2007)

Hello there everyone! On behalf of Adriene and myself, we would like to invite you to visit the Liquidlogic Ladies Lounge and check out what we've been up to lately. Adriene has been all over the place and I just got off a multi-day on the Rogue River and finished school for the year. More posts to follow soon so stay tuned! Sending good ju ju to all the paddlers out there! 

Liquidlogic Ladies Lounge 

Hasta Pasta,
Christina


----------

